# Wrightsville Southend Jetty / Masonboro Inlet



## PirateBones (Sep 22, 2011)

What is the best way to fish the southend of wrightsville? I went out for the first time a few days ago with little success (other than catching bait). I noticed a few people fishing both sides of the wall by the jetty and there were also a few near the mouth of the inlet near the bouys. I am not looking to target any specific species, I just enjoy being being out there fishing. I usually use live or cut mullet for bait on a FF rig, I am open to all suggestions. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## BrentH (Jul 25, 2011)

I really don't bottom fish that much anymore, but plugging/jigging works great off Mercer's for me to catch King bait. I'd run a rubber jig, straw rig or plug up against that wall. I've never fished the wall either, so I'm just going off what I'd personally use.


----------



## Drumbeater (Jul 18, 2010)

go to Tex's tackle... bring some money... listen to what they tell ya and you'll catch fish... 

clarks spoon's jigged next to the wall are pretty productive in the spring and summer.. I haven't fished it in the fall yet!! 
Good luck... 

also try the back of the inlett on the icw side.. live shrimp on a float rig early in the morning with little wind could net you some trout... or drum.. or flounder lol


----------

